# Van vs Pickup vs Box Truck....so many options



## FPMLLC (Jun 2, 2012)

Hey guys and gals, I am coming to a point by next year I am going to need a new vehicle. I use my work truck as my Kid hauler as well, so it limits my multi car options, and I prefer it since I don't have to maintain, insure two vehicles.


So I know this has been beaten to DEATH, but I'm soon to be at a cross roads. The old vehicle choice. I have ALWAYS had pick ups. and yea they are so annoying to load and unload, load and unload. But they are so very versatile. 

The Van argument is great, Having everything inside and protected is key, but Awful MPG, and if it's your only vehicle its kind of annoying in its own way.

The box truck, it's huge but hold everything...but again HUGE.


My problem is that I work as a GC, and don't have a specific trade. So I need so much of anything. In a trip to a tenants house I may need some plumbing and electrical. Then to a new build and Now I am a painter and installing a back splash, or setting a raised planter bed.

Then next weekend, I am moving some motorcycles, and running around with a truck full of snow blowers.

I have had small trucks (tacoma) and loved them but they are awful for ANYTHING other than parking.

I am just looking because my chevy 1500 extended cab is starting to show the signs of "hey you're gonna have to fix me a lot soon"

I am considering a ram 3500, crew cab ( I need the back seat for kids and daily life). I am still on the fence of 6.5 or 8 ft bed. I know I want the 8, because I can get a tool box in and still have 6.5 feet. But the crew cab, 8 ft bed is a BUS. So I am considering the crew cab smaller bed, with a tool box and use an enclosed trailer. That way I can have the basics with me in the box, and on a specific job I can bring the trailer. But an 8 ft bed is just useful.

No matter how many times i try to get it all, there is no one perfect vehicle.

Thoughts, opinions, ideas....


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

What do you tow to require a ram3500? if your gonna do what a lot of people do around here and buy it just to cart shopping bags around in then i wouldnt bother. Your gonna get a harsh ride, awful MPG and a pig to park it in any normal size space when using it as a every day vehicle. 

If i was you i would get a half ton and a small trailer. You will get more than enough room for 5 full grown adults with a great towing capacity and great MPG plus cheaper running costs.

also dont doubt what a half ton can handle. i have seen them towing trailers as big as 8x34 and they still have around 2-3k spare capacity depending on trucks curb weight. I only tow a 7x14 but it handles that with ease on my half ton.


----------



## FPMLLC (Jun 2, 2012)

I've had a 1 ton before, and the ride doesn't bother me. And truth be told, if I went with the 8ft bed, I'd get the 3500, if I got the 6.5 I would get the 2500. I prefer driving 1/2 tons. They are quiet, soft, and comfortable. I have towed pretty heavy with my 1/2 ton, well into the 12000lbs range, it's just not happy doing it. 

The other reason is, I have an extended cab now, and my daughter is growing FAST, and we're planning another. So I will need a crew cab before not too long.

I think what I am going to do, Is get a smaller trailer for now. Set it up as a mobile shop, like most do. That way when the truck does need to be replaced, the trailer is already set up and I can decide which way to go at that point. 

My only problem with a trailer is, that right at the left side of my driveway, left side (as you're pulling out) there is a telephone pole, so when I need to take the trailer out, i can't have anyone parked accross the street ( one way ). I had my car hauler hooked and ready to go, and had to wait 5 hours to leave because of where my neighbors were parked. 

I own my truck now, which makes me HATE the thought of getting something new, I just wish I had gotten the crew cab first off. 

The other thing is, I end up loading it up everyday anyway, since I always have something different to do. I was doing the math, to haul everything i would need at Any given time...it would take a Tremendous trailer.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Get one of each then sell the others you don't like.

Cole


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

how much money do you have to spend? The new body style Sprinter's have a cargo option-the length might be difficult to get around in a big city, but it would have a second row of seats. I have a long version and carry almost everything I ever need to remodel


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

Van is my choice 32 grand will get you a nicer van than truck any day

Mine has awd and every option 15 mph loaded or not


----------



## Reading pa (Nov 12, 2011)

Buy a used van for work. Keep the truck for fun and work sometimes. Then you don't have to both with a trailer. But it sound like you want a new truck.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm pretty happy with the 3rd seat I added to my sprinter! I pick up kids after school on my days and afterwork on my weekends, it was well worth the extra $ I had to overpay but I feel better that the seat has a seat belt !


----------



## Sweebs (Jan 31, 2011)

just get a Ram 1500 quad cab with 8ft bed (unless you're unable to fit it into a garage) - great people and cargo hauler. Having had a 2500 for 6 years, I can vouch for the increased maintenance costs - particularly tires and brakes that cost a bunch more versus a 1500.


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 5, 2012)

I had a very nice RAM 1500 quad cab hemi. The only advantage was the seats had a metal floor that folded out in back for my tool cases. 6.5' bed was too small with a box installed and got horrible mileage.

I traded that for a 3500 RAM and never looked back. Cummins with a smarty gets me 20 mpg and tows anything I can hook to it. Long story short I wrecked the stock bed and replaced it with a cm flatbed with built in side boxes. I'll never own another regular bed again. Were able to load to lifts of sheetrock side by side and nothing hangs off the bed. The only downfall is I need a trailer to haul all my tool cases. Tool belts, nail boxes ect are kept on the truck at all times. We have three kids with one on the way. Looking into another RAM mega cab to haul the family.
I have the 5.9 cummins and love the milage it gets. It's the one vehicle we can all pile into and never worry about breaking down or space.


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 5, 2012)

Here is the bed, lots of storage!


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

I got my cutaway when I sold my house and was living in a condo while building my new house. I thought I would just keep it during the construction process but did design my house to have a garage to house the cutaway van just in case I decided to keep it. That was about 8 years ago. I bought a new Express 2500 cargo in 2006 and struggled to work out of it. So I figured I'd keep the cutaway. Later, I tried a 2010 Express passenger (stored the extra seats) and didn't like that setup either. Earlier this year, I traded for a 2011 Express 2500 cargo with almost every option available. Most of the time I drive it empty.

My point? If you ever start working out of a cutaway van, it's almost impossible to go back. Perhaps if you went with a cargo trailer....


----------



## FPMLLC (Jun 2, 2012)

I love the sprinter Vans, my buddy has his outfitted for electrical and it's amazing, spacious, work bench, kitchen...it makes everyone green with envy...but he also has a small civic, since he is single and no kids. I was talking with the wife, and thinking full size van, and just share her car, but she works and is always out an about.

I also like the idea of still keeping a pickup because on the weekends, i am out doors, dogs, gear, and her car wont do it, and really don't want to try doing it with the full size van/gear/tools all it one.

The reason for the diesel and 3/4 ton, is that I have a car carrier thats used all the time, and want to get a camper in the next year or two. My 1500 pulls it, but beats me up pretty bad with gas and just ware and tear. If I could I'd drive a tacoma crew cab if it could get me to work everyday and not break when i need it most ( pallet of tile + tacoma = Upside down rear leaf springs...ask me how i know this )

I like the idea of a trailer, but hate the idea that i need to tow it around to every job. But i think a full size with a big box with the basics to do most of the repairs for my rentals...and then a small trailer maybe 7x10 or 8x12 to load up as a mobile jobsite may be best option....right now I'm just gonna save as much as i can, and run my truck until I can't fit kids in the back, then go from there. 

I have also found a few cheap vans <$2000 that may just be worth seeing how I like it. Either way, just a pita....


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Five Star said:


> I'm pretty happy with the 3rd seat I added to my sprinter! I pick up kids after school on my days and afterwork on my weekends, it was well worth the extra $ I had to overpay but I feel better that the seat has a seat belt !


Probably could have just gone to the salvage yard & picked something up out of a newer wreck. My guess is that would have been a lot cheaper than dealer ordered.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

svronthmve said:


> Probably could have just gone to the salvage yard & picked something up out of a newer wreck. My guess is that would have been a lot cheaper than dealer ordered.


But the way Five Star did it is the only true correct way. It is done correctly and meets all the safety requirements. I like it. It is consistent with that which we all should strive.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

svronthmve said:


> Probably could have just gone to the salvage yard & picked something up out of a newer wreck. My guess is that would have been a lot cheaper than dealer ordered.


At the end of the day its my kid in that seat ! So even if I did spend a few more bucks ,its more about piece of mind ! And I have no time climbing or driving to stop at every junk yard , I called the place that outfitted my truck 6 yrs ago , I ordered the seat , I came back a week later on a slow day and had it installed in 1.5 hrs I was out the door back on the road! Worth every penny


----------



## TMDC (Jun 2, 2012)

I have a chevy 2500 crew cab for estimates and to haul blocks, bricks, sand, etc. and it performs just fine (except for the gas mileage). 3500 seems too much for what you are planning to use it for and I personally wouldn't like it for an everyday family use.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I am thinking hatchback or station wagon...


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

For the record: There is a difference between a box truck and a cutaway van. A cutaway van _may_ have a passageway between the cab and the box. It is highly unlikely that a box truck would ever have this feature.


----------



## ROVACON (Apr 19, 2010)

Five Star said:


> I'm pretty happy with the 3rd seat I added to my sprinter! I pick up kids after school on my days and afterwork on my weekends, it was well worth the extra $ I had to overpay but I feel better that the seat has a seat belt !
> 
> View attachment 72661
> 
> ...


Great idea :thumbup:. I am considering a sprinter and was worried about the seating for my two kids (although I rarely pick them up in my vehicle). I have a crew cab pick up that I plan on keeping anyway but the third seat would be awesome in the sprinter. Now.....if we could only see how you outfitted the cargo area :whistling:laughing:


----------

